# kicking slow but high



## Indomitable Spirit (Dec 29, 2004)

hello!

i was searching for tips on how to develope a high kick (i.e getting the ability to do either slow front kick, slow side kick or slow spinning hook kick where the kicking leg is stretched out as soon as you lift it, but doing them so that you can hold them in their high positions with foot technique)

i know balance has a key role for this and flexibility of course but i also found out that there is a need for leg strength. about this strength issue i was wondering whether the strength training should consist of leg presses and squats or lifting weights with outstretched legs or something? here i am confused becasue i'm not sure if the leg presses and squats are suitable for the function of kicking.
and also, would hip strengthening help? if so then how would one strengthen the hips for this kicking function?

the reason i ask this is so that once i do my higher belt patterns in tae kwon do i would like to show the grading examiner that i can perform these kicks (and also to make my patterns look good....and show off a little bit lol....but i would appreciate any help.

thanks.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 29, 2004)

Indomitable Spirit said:
			
		

> i was searching for tips on how to develope a high kick (i.e getting the ability to do either slow front kick, slow side kick or slow spinning hook kick where the kicking leg is stretched out as soon as you lift it, but doing them so that you can hold them in their high positions with foot technique)



There are alot of back threads about this in Taekwondo.  Here is one:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18605&highlight=Taekwondo+flexibility

Take the time to go through the back threads.  It also takes time to get flexibility, balance, strength, and height. Doing 100 slow side kicks to the height possible for you, holding for sec. or two.  Doing splits, front and side. Flexibility is key to doing high kicks. Also is doing tons of repetition.  Hold on at first, then go to doing them without holding on or do both.  It took me years to accomplish good sidekicks... like eight years of diligent work.



> i know balance has a key role for this and flexibility of course but i also found out that there is a need for leg strength. about this strength issue i was wondering whether the strength training should consist of leg presses and squats or lifting weights with outstretched legs or something?



Strength training should be part of your regular TKD workout. For those without knee problems, squats are okay but they are more for jumping then high kicks.  Lifting weights with legs from my experience did more damage than any noticeable good. (pulled muscles and sore knees, hips)



> and also, would hip strengthening help? if so then how would one strengthen the hips for this kicking function?



Since the hips are a joint, you have to strengthen the muscles around it--the gluteous maximus etc. - ax kicks, crescent kicks, spin heels etc. loosen and strengthen hips. Again, repetition.



> the reason i ask this is so that once i do my higher belt patterns in tae kwon do i would like to show the grading examiner that i can perform these kicks (and also to make my patterns look good....and show off a little bit lol....but i would appreciate any help



You may be around a blue belt, starting to do sidekicks. This is all a journey, so practice the best you can for today and remember the payoff is way down the road.  The turtle, slow and steady, wins.  Your instructor will evaluate you as you progress in that journey and will not expect you to do perfect sidekicks as a blue belt.  Start with front kick first. Holding it out there at belt level first, then work it up to head level. Then round kick, then side.   Enjoy your journey!

And welcome to the board!  TW


----------



## GAB (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,

I read "splits". I would like to add, stretching...

I would also recommend to evaluate, time, energy and injuries that will go along with training for this small part of the overall benefits of Martial Arts training.

Regards, Gary


----------

